# Ohio Waterfowl Hunters Invited to Offer Feedback for Upcoming Seasons



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

*COLUMBUS, OH * Ohio waterfowl hunters have the opportunity to provide input on next seasons hunting regulations through an online survey, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR).More...

More...


----------

